# The Lights Caught Fire



## SanMiguel858 (Sep 3, 2004)

When I was a new techie two years ago, I was working the Advanced Theatre class's fall production of "The Miser" by Moliere. Anyway, while prepping offstage, I smelled something burning. I looked up to find that there was smoke filling the ceiling. It had begun whafting into the house. I called the lighting director over the headset, while running to the light board. He was already there and so he killed the lights. We walked onstage to see that the smoke had begun to clear and there wasn't any visible flame. As we're standing on the apron, a piece of smoking something falls from the lights. We lowered the lights to find that some idiot had made an electrical connector with speaker wire. The smoldering piece of something was the remnants of the bulb from the scooplight, smoldering in a liquid. But in true techie fashion we patched the best we could and were able to sustain an even light across the stage throughout the entire show. And 15 minutes later, the show started. Talk about "the show must go on". Needless to say, we petitioned for a new lighting system and we got a complete remodel of our Auditorium with $100,000 worth of lighting, sound, and video.
-Michael
Horizon High Performing Arts
horizontheatre.tk


----------



## avkid (Sep 3, 2004)

even idiotic 6th graders know not do things without looking around to see how it was elsewhere!


----------



## hollinj (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow, never heard of anything that stupid... Wish we could get an upgrade badly. I just love the old 2KL's...


----------



## autophage (Oct 12, 2004)

This reminds me of a website I saw once where a guy had built his own hifi system and used standard US extension cords (designed for power) to power his speakers, figuring he'd be the only person to use them. But when he moved into a new house, some overly helpful mover plugged in a speaker, and the cone melted and shot out of the unit... really wish I could find that site again...


----------

